# How does colour affect your moods?



## NightOwl (Apr 28, 2007)

Just a quick question, I'm thinking of decorating my bedroom and I love pastel colours, particularly pale blue and lilac as they are very peaceful and relaxing colours, and I just got to wondering how colour affects our moods and reflects our emotions?

Wondering how different colours affect any of the members here.  

NightOwl


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 28, 2007)

I like earth tones for peace, colors that remind me of water, a forest, soil, etc.

You may have noticed all the soft blues here...


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello David. Yes Earth tones appeal to my husband and myself. Our lounge is based on subtle greens, browns and creams. I find them very relaxing but I find colour is a very important part of our lives. I like to keep my home a peaceful environment.

I live right next to the Ocean and often open the windows to listen to the sea which is incredibly peaceful and relaxing and yet when I go out, I'll choose the colour that my mood suits or the situation requires.

NightOwl


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 28, 2007)

At times in my life when I am most troubled, going down to the water - a river, a lake, whatever is available - is my first choice of where to head; the second choice would be into the forest.

I even find the sound of rain on the roof relaxing.


----------



## HA (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello NightOwl,

I have been thinking about colour for my future new apartment and have a hard time deciding between blue and green and will probably go with the greens and have some blue in one area. 

I like harmonius colour schemes and find them most relaxing.

Greens in the pale olive range I find to be the most soothing and comforting.


----------



## sister-ray (Apr 28, 2007)

Nightowl,

I love lilacs and blues, and purple, pinks they are feel good colours for me, and relaxing within the home,,green is nice outside on grass and trees but not as room colour, JMHO dont like lemon or browns or grey much, reds and orange are too much, creams and whites are just boring, black is ok in small doses!!! its odd I love the countryside and trees and nature but if those colours where in my flat they would irriate me, I dream of having a house painted purple/lilac and pink inside and out


----------



## Halo (Apr 28, 2007)

Colours for me vary where my clothing is mostly black but my room is brighter because I find that it tends to increase my mood as I spend most of my time in my room.  The colours in my room are purple walls (that sometimes come across grey) with accent colours of yellow, apple green and silver.  Sounds like an odd combination but put together and it works. In the past I have had my room pink and purple then switched to black and white. The black and white was when I went through a really troubled time and I realized that the black made my mood worse.


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 28, 2007)

dark colours don't work well for my mood either. i love bright colours but not colours that scream at you (think neon ). i love earthy tones as well, natural colours. so many combinations, too much to describe.


----------



## sister-ray (Apr 28, 2007)

Nancy,

silver is nice and goes so well with purple, they compliment each other!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 28, 2007)

Is this going to turn into another one of those "when are we going to get a choice of more colors for this forum?" threads.... 

I need a vacation... :zzz:


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 28, 2007)

i'm ordering one purple and silver colour theme!

thanks for offering


----------



## sister-ray (Apr 28, 2007)

David Baxter said:


> Is this going to turn into another one of those "when are we going to get a choice of more colors for this forum?" threads....
> 
> I need a vacation... :zzz:



I just come back on here to mention that:lol:  silver and purple please david


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 28, 2007)

:sigh:


----------



## HA (Apr 28, 2007)

What a great idea, Dr Baxter! A full range of personal choice in colour schemes for the forum. I will take the greens please but I would also like to have the blue & violet combo too...:clap:


----------



## Halo (Apr 28, 2007)

Well we know that we can't do the pink/red colours because isn't that what crashed the forum last time we tried adding a bunch of colour options.  However if we are giving suggestions, then I am definitely all for the purple and silver   It would remind me of my room :lol:


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 28, 2007)

not only would it remind you of your room, when you are in your room it would make the forum blend right in


----------



## Halo (Apr 28, 2007)

Exactly because right now the blue of the forum is kind of clashing with the purple of my walls and well we can't have that now can we 

:lol: :smartass:


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 29, 2007)

Poor David! Tell me, do you ever feel like this?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 29, 2007)

No, no... not really.... yes.


----------



## sunset (Apr 30, 2007)

Blue is very calming to me.. I love the ocean and all things related  to it. Water, sand and sun. Its the place I feel most at peace and blue is my favorite color followed by neutral colors like tan, and then yellow.
I think colors do play a big part in my moods.


----------



## Retired (Apr 30, 2007)

About colors, I noticed that in the north east cars are mostly dark colors..blue, black, green etc.  however in the southeast cars are rarely seen in darker shades and are mostly white or very pale colors.

My personal preference is for light colors...the only color for a car IMHO is  _WHITE_ :clap:


----------



## Halo (Apr 30, 2007)

TSOW said:


> My personal preference is for light colors...the only color for a car IMHO is  _WHITE_ :clap:



Preferrably a *white stretch limousine* I'm sure :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Apr 30, 2007)

I like school bus yellow....keeps the drunk drivers awake.


----------



## just mary (Apr 30, 2007)

> About colors, I noticed that in the north east cars are mostly dark colors..blue, black, green etc. however in the southeast cars are rarely seen in darker shades and are mostly white or very pale colors.



Probably has something to do with climate; a dark car in the north might be a little warmer in the winter while a light coloured car in the south might be cooler in the summer.

I'm in love with green for furniture, accessories and the like, but I like my walls a bit more neutral.  I love to look at green, I find it very calming.  But I like to wear blue, it makes me feel bold.

jm


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2007)

just mary said:


> Probably has something to do with climate; a dark car in the north might be a little warmer in the winter while a light coloured car in the south might be cooler in the summer.



Dark colors or white cars show the mud and road dirt more, especially in winter. The best compromise is a mid-tone...


----------



## Halo (May 1, 2007)

So what do you classify as mid-tone David?  Are you talking beige, grey etc.?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2007)

Acceptable mid-tones for cars: grey, silver, beige, tan, etc.

Unacceptable mid-tones for cars: pink, mauve, lavender, yellow, lime green, etc.


----------



## Halo (May 1, 2007)

What????   You mean the Pink Cadillac is out :sob:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2007)

Actually, my sister-in-law (one of them) has a very light pink GrandPrix, light enough to look white in bright sunlight.

She was thinking of trading it in and was basically told that because of the color she'd get about half of what she'd get with a color other people might actually want.


----------



## Halo (May 1, 2007)

But I was thinking more along the lines of the Avon Pink Cadillac colour.....you know the bright pink :lol:  are you saying that is unacceptable??? 

The light pink....almost white I am sure isn't that bad


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2007)

I'm sorry. Any shade of pink, orange, turquoise, or lime green is always unacceptable on a car.


----------



## Halo (May 1, 2007)

Are you sure this isn't acceptable??? :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2007)

Oh, it exists. But is shouldn't. 

I have seen more than one lime green Porsche, too...


----------



## Halo (May 1, 2007)

I have never seen a lime green Porshe but I'm sure if I looked hard enough I could find a picture just for you :lol: :bad:


----------



## sister-ray (May 1, 2007)

David Baxter said:


> I'm sorry. Any shade of pink, orange, turquoise, or lime green is always unacceptable on a car.




now those are just the colours I might pick for a car. im going to fly over to Canada and spray paint your car pink with lime green spots, whilst your asleep  nancy you might want to helpt me??????:lol:


----------



## Halo (May 1, 2007)

TTE,

I might be persuaded to join you in that adventure :bad: oh what the heck that didn't take long to think about it....dang right, count me in for sure :bad: :lol:


----------



## HA (May 1, 2007)

fftopic: Cars have nothing to do with mood and colours. 
Sheesh, can't men keep the machine stuff out of the topic of colours even?


----------



## Daniel (May 1, 2007)

For painting a room, I prefer any color with a crazy name like "pale celery" or "linen sand."   It makes it easier that way to narrow down the many choices.

BTW, don't forget eye-catching quality of a  multicolored car.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2007)

Cut me some slack here, Judy. I'm trying to distract people so they'll stop nagging me for a purple forum...


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 1, 2007)

David Baxter said:


> Cut me some slack here, Judy. I'm trying to distract people so they'll stop nagging me for a purple forum...




Now that you mention it, how about a  purple forum? Or a light green one? Or sand colored?    :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2007)

I'm sorry. I'm still so upset about that pink car Nancy posted that I can't even begin to think about stuff like that.

I'm trying to arrange an emergency therapy session.

Oh, the humanity! So much unbearable pinkness!


----------



## Halo (May 1, 2007)

David, since you are a little traumatized from the pink I have decided that I won't post the lime green porshe picture that I had ready :bad:

Daniel, as for the multi-coloured car, we have one on our street and I honestly didn't think that it was suppose to look like that   Thanks for the link...now I can stop laughing everytime I see it :lol:

As for forum colours......oh who am I kidding, I still want pink :rofl:


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 1, 2007)

David Baxter said:


> I'm sorry. I'm still so upset about that pink car Nancy posted that I can't even begin to think about stuff like that.
> 
> I'm trying to arrange an emergency therapy session.
> 
> Oh, the humanity! So much unbearable pinkness!



So you're just going to ignore our needs (coughcoughcoughwantscoughcoughcough) because of the color PINK. Hmph.

Nancy you could post it and put a trigger warning on it.


----------



## Halo (May 1, 2007)

But if I did that it would be an intentional trigger to another member and I may get an infraction or worse....BANNED  

But am I a risktaker and troublemaker :hmm: :bad:


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 1, 2007)

Ack. I didn't think of that. I don't want you to get banned. :lol:

I have seen lime green Volkswagon Bugs and yellow ones and I think they are cute.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 2, 2007)

Cute? Cute??? Cute??!!?? 

Oh the humanity...


----------



## sister-ray (May 2, 2007)

The distraction hasnt worked, how about a purple/pinkish forum with a hint of lime green,, that would be just awesome


----------



## Retired (May 2, 2007)

> how about a purple/pinkish forum with a hint of lime green,, that would be just awesome



 I recall some years ago there was some research done on  how color affects moods and behaviours. Well, they found that pink had a _calming_ effect on incarcerated prisoners, and at the time they were going to paint the insides of jails pink.

I don't believe that plan ever materialized (_haven't been in a jail lately..if ever_) but if *pink* has a calming effect as they say, it may have some merit as a color in Psychlinks to help soothe our anxieties :wink:


----------



## Halo (May 2, 2007)

Maybe Steve is onto something here....I wonder if we can find that research :hmm:  Will have to look for that and pronto :lol:

PFP = Pushing For Pink :bad: :lol:


----------



## sister-ray (May 2, 2007)

Nancy I will do a search on the net and then we might convince David to have a pink or some pink in the forum colours!!  Thanks TSOW


----------



## Halo (May 2, 2007)

Just so David knows what colour we are looking at.....I have attached it :lol: :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 2, 2007)

That is NOT gonna happen!


----------



## sister-ray (May 2, 2007)

Nancy,

Ive already found some interesting things about PINK will continue my research and post about it later I think David may come round to our way of thinking and become a PINK person:lol:


----------



## Halo (May 2, 2007)

Sounds good TTE, I await the research developments  

I think that deep down David already is a PINK person although he just doesn't want to admit it and would rather keep doing this  

Remember David, real men wear PINK :lol:


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2007)

Regarding the pink prisons, it's not only the walls.  Even the underwear is pink!



> [The prisoners] wore pink jumpsuits and pink slippers, and one was wrapped in pink sheets. They were surrounded by pink bars and pink walls...
> 
> Low, who was a deputy in Mason before being elected sheriff, estimated* the re-offense rate in the county is down 70 percent* since he switched to pink jumpsuits for the inmates. He also said there have been *no fights between inmates* in the jail since it was painted.
> 
> ...





			
				Nancy said:
			
		

> Remember David, real men wear PINK


Yeah, a pink polo shirt with white pants would be very sporty


----------



## Into The Light (May 2, 2007)

that is too funny.. who would have thought!


----------



## Halo (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the article Daniel however the it states that the reason that the jail was painted pink and the inmates were forced to wear pink was to deter them from committing crime again and returning to the pink jail.  

Unfortunately this article is not quite helpful for our case as I am still PRO-PINK but thanks for the research....I found it quite interesting


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2007)

Exactly.  A pink forum would deter male members.   I'm glad my research was of help


----------



## Halo (May 2, 2007)

Well that is why I think we should have PINK as an option and let the men choose their own colour....which I am sure they will get creative and say leave it the blue it already is 

THINK PINK  

But we don't know what research TTE has come up with....it may be exactly what we are looking for to prove our case


----------



## sister-ray (May 2, 2007)

The Color Psychology of PinkPink is essentially a light red and is usually associated with love and romance. 

Pink is thought to have a calming effect. One shade known as "drunk-tank pink" is sometimes used in prisons to calm inmates. Sports teams sometimes paint the opposing teams locker room pink to keep the players passive and less energetic. 

While pink's calming effect has been demonstrated, researchers of color psychology have found that this effect only occurs during the initial exposure to the color. 

found this on one site which supports our case and I know it says initial exposure but that means everytime we log on we are intially exposed to it, agreed??????? so I think that would be benefical


Look at all the different shades of pink on the W link they are beautiful!!


http://fengshui.about.com/od/fengshuiuseofcolors/qt/fengshuipink.htm lots about pink here!!


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2007)

> Look at all the different shades of pink on the W link they are beautiful!!



One of the colors is "shocking pink," so I guess the shade of pink is very important, too


----------



## Halo (May 2, 2007)

Thanks TTE for the great resource to support our case 

Of course the shade of PINK is very important :lol:  we wouldn't want the wrong shade....it may clash :lol:

Did you hear that David....calming effect  :bad:


----------



## ThatLady (May 2, 2007)

Ack! Relieve anxiety? Bright pink?!? I don't THINK so! I'd have to call my doctor for a Xanax prescription just to get up the courage to open the forum!


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2007)

For Nancy and all the other pro-pink people:

"Pink is the new white."
Source: Google

Anyway, to see the angry shades of pink:

Fire Bush!  - Code Pink


----------



## Retired (May 2, 2007)

Daniel,

Thanks for locating the pink prison!  I though the suit they wear is really swell!  I bet they are a really happy group of prisoners:roll:


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2007)

Fashion update:

"*Purple is the new pink*, which was the new black, which was the new white."
-- Reed Space

"Purple is the hot hue."
-- "Work couture," Globe & Mail, April 2007


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 2, 2007)

> [The prisoners] wore pink jumpsuits and pink slippers, and one was wrapped in pink sheets. They were surrounded by pink bars and pink walls...
> 
> Low, who was a deputy in Mason before being elected sheriff, estimated the re-offense rate in the county is down 70 percent since he switched to pink jumpsuits for the inmates. He also said there have been no fights between inmates in the jail since it was painted.
> 
> Low got the idea of pink jumpsuits from a sheriff in Arizona, Joe Arpaio, who bought pink boxers to keep inmates from stealing the underwear and other clothing. In Mason, Low dyed the jumpsuits and slippers pink, and the color later bled to sheets, underwear and other articles during washings.



Sounds very romantic... No doubt that REALLY calmed down Bubba and Snake...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 3, 2007)

See New forum colors /styles.


----------

